# New Florett Silver S3 - One week observation



## kws3 (Oct 5, 2014)

I had been thinking of getting an S4 for a number of years until I learned of the all new “top-to-bottom” S3 about 2 years ago. I just got her over a week ago. I could not be happier that I waited for better performance and technology while getting better gas mileage and paying less.

She is a 2015 Florett Silver S3
Prestige Package
19" Performance Package
Advanced Technology Package
Wheel Locks
Cargo Net

Ordered her on July 26th and picked her up on 10/23 from Classic Audi in Eastchester NY. Had the pleasure of dealing with Enis Nikocevic, the most patient (after my 100's of questions) and straight-forward sales rep (no BS, no VIN etching or other stuff sneaked in), just straight forward, honest, trustworthy and reliable. Not to mention knowledgeable. 

My impression after just over one week of driving is:

1)	IMHO I think it is one of the best looking color combos. The new Florett Silver color is darker than the old Ice Metallic Silver and is like a smokey silver. Offset with the silver grill, silver side mirrors, black sunroof and 19” wheels, it looks amazing (at least to me)
2)	The 19" wheels when set to the Comfort setting even in NYC is very comfortable and not jarring. Plus they look stunning
3)	The cornering is from another world
4)	Performance is nearly scary and love the exhaust note when set to Dynamic (wish it was even loader though)
5)	The seats are very comfortable and I am glad I got these as the headrest is extremely adjustable, something you can not do with the Sport Seat option which is coming soon.
6)	MPG is approx. 23.5 based on one tank

My biggest surprise is EVERYONE wants to race….even though I was minding my own business. In one trip from Westchester to NYC no less than four cars tried to "race" with two of them being BMWs. Luckily our S3’s are no slouches. 

Still figuring out a few things like how/when Audi Pre-sense front works and what tires to put on for the winter. Since we only get 10 days of snow in NYC I was thinking of getting an UHP All-Season like the Goodyear F1 Asymmetric (the Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3 does not come in a 235/35/19 size).

Finally having fun using all the great products from Detailers Domain to keep her looking sharp.

I hope the images posted so enjoy

With pictures. You may need to copy paste

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B90oBy2pYauRVnhibk9pVVdRbDQ/view 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B90oBy2pYauRVGt2YXRfUHhxSlE/view
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B90oBy2pYauRcGprcW9CbHVVRDQ/view
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B90oBy2pYauRbU01QXFEdW9QWEE/view
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B90oBy2pYauRYlpBOHpjSVN3TDQ/view
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B90oBy2pYauRQm5vNGIxNEtJUkU/view
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B90oBy2pYauRQ3YzejRobHVSXzg/view


----------



## flk (Oct 5, 2014)

Embedded for you:


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Nope, still don't show up right.


----------



## DennisMitchell (Oct 26, 2014)

Looking good... 

I am awaiting delivery of a twin of your beautiful S3. I hope I love the Florett Silver. You describe it as a darker (smokey) shade than Ice Silver. 

I had originally ordered Monsoon Grey, but as I looked more and more at Florett vs Monsoon A3's at the dealers, I changed the S3 to Florett. I currently have a 2011 A4 in Ice Silver. I really wanted a change, but I wasn't satisfied in the gloomy Monsoon (I don't wish to offend anyone). I wish there was another choice between Florett and Monsoon. I think Quartz Grey is a nicer grey, wish it was available. And Lotus Grey is really different. Daytona Grey is beautiful, but it would be too much maintenance (cleaning). 

Best of luck. I will post pictures when the S3 arrives.


----------



## Jeffley (Jun 22, 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:
Congrats! Very nice. 

Thanks for posting the pics and description comparing it to Ice Silver. This is the first Florett Silver S3 that I have seen. I wondered how it would look with the mirrors and grill. 
I'm considering Florett and think that you helped me make my decision. I was going to wait for the black optics and SS seats, now I think that I can go ahead and make my order. 
(I live in Texas so a light color is a must but I'm tired of white and my previous car was Ice Silver).


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

Nice car. It looks like it will be parked with good company. I see another Audi and a Maserati sitting in there.


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

kws3 said:


> I had been thinking of getting an S4 for a number of years until I learned of the all new “top-to-bottom” S3 about 2 years ago. I just got her over a week ago. I could not be happier that I waited for better performance and technology while getting better gas mileage and paying less.
> 
> She is a 2015 Florett Silver S3
> Prestige Package
> ...


pretty flashy


----------



## jeff968 (Apr 25, 2006)

Congrats and enjoy. If you want your true MPG do it by hand, don't believe the "always optimistic" trip computer. Mine is always about 1 -2 mpg worse then what the computer says, on both of my Audis.


----------



## DennisMitchell (Oct 26, 2014)

jeff968 said:


> Congrats and enjoy. If you want your true MPG do it by hand, don't believe the "always optimistic" trip computer. Mine is always about 1 -2 mpg worse then what the computer says, on both of my Audis.


Or sign up and use fuelly.com (there are smartphone apps) to record your fill-ups, calc your mpg, graph your history, and compare to the user community experience.

fuelly.com

Highly recommended.


----------



## jeff968 (Apr 25, 2006)

DennisMitchell said:


> Or sign up and use fuelly.com (there are smartphone apps) to record your fill-ups, calc your mpg, graph your history, and compare to the user community experience.
> 
> fuelly.com
> 
> Highly recommended.


I looked at the site. Kind of sketchy. "track your fill-ups from via"? If they have grammar mistakes on their initial greeting page I don't know what to think?? And besides, don't we have enough of "big brother" watching us? Just divide the miles driven by the gallons used and then you'll know the true MPG. There's a calculator app on your smartphone. :thumbup:


----------



## arffer (Oct 28, 2014)

jeff968 said:


> I looked at the site. Kind of sketchy. "track your fill-ups from via"? If they have grammar mistakes on their initial greeting page I don't know what to think?? And besides, don't we have enough of "big brother" watching us? Just divide the miles driven by the gallons used and then you'll know the true MPG. There's a calculator app on your smartphone. :thumbup:


Fuelly is quite popular, especially among the online enthusiast community and has been around for a while. I've logged mileage with fuelly for all of my cars and have used it to research "real world" MPG prior to new car purchases.


----------



## DennisMitchell (Oct 26, 2014)

jeff968 said:


> I looked at the site. Kind of sketchy. "track your fill-ups from via"? If they have grammar mistakes on their initial greeting page I don't know what to think?? And besides, don't we have enough of "big brother" watching us? Just divide the miles driven by the gallons used and then you'll know the true MPG. There's a calculator app on your smartphone. :thumbup:


Never mind then. Its not for you.


----------



## kws3 (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks. I think you will enjoy the color. I felt the Monsoon was to dark as well and thought/hoped that the silver grill, sideviews and 19" wheels would marry nicely to the silver.


----------



## kws3 (Oct 5, 2014)

I agree with you and did measure the MPG the "old fashioned" way (# miles driven/gallons in)


----------



## CadiGTi (Mar 1, 2007)

Very Nice! Enjoy the S3

I was in NY this past weekend and drove my sister's new A3 Prestige for the 1st time. Very impressive car. And funny, as I was driving down Stewart Ave in Garden City I had a kid in a new 3 series BMW wanting to race.....

She opted for the (Lear) Sport Seat package. A real nice upgrade in comfort.


----------

